# WRONG SILICONE!?!?!?!?!!!



## Amphilophus_Demasoni

I have a 30 gallon aquarium that had a small leak. I drained the tank, dried it up, and put some silicone rubber on the inside, and outside at the place where there was the leak. When I set the tank up again, there was no leak! It worked great! But when I added the fish, in about 4 hours, every single one of them died. I'm afraid I used the wrong kind of silicone that was obviously not aquarium safe. I used White Lighting: Silicone Rubber all purpose. 100% silicone sealant. I later realized there is a Silicone Sealant made just for aquariums that can be found in pet stores. Is my tank now useless? Can I peel the sealant and apply aquarium sealant? Will it permanently toxic my tank? Is my tank just not cycled properly or did I do something else wrong? What should I do?


----------



## Spewn

How long did you wait for the silicone to cure? Does it say anything about aquariums on the back?

Some say specifically NOT to use in aquariums. The one I bought says that it's "great for aquarium use", got it at Rona.


----------



## Amphilophus_Demasoni

I waited a whole day for it to cure. Then I put the substrate back on. and then fill it up


----------



## bentcountershaft

Most silicone take 48 to 72 hours to fully cure. I generally double what the packaging says to be on the safe side.


----------



## Amphilophus_Demasoni

So it didnt toxic my tank? I just didnt wait long enough?


----------



## teqvet

From what I am reaidng on that product, it states that mildew resistance is 'good'. Based off of that, I would have to assume it does have lethal toxins in it and you would needs to strip the tank. Someone with more knowledge on that process would be better fit to answer though. My gut says that was bad mojo though, based off the paper writing. 
http://whitelightningcaulk.com/prod...ne_rubber/silicone_rubber_all_purpose_tds.pdf


----------



## bentcountershaft

teqvet said:


> From what I am reaidng on that product, it states that mildew resistance is 'good'. Based off of that, I would have to assume it does have lethal toxins in it and you would needs to strip the tank. Someone with more knowledge on that process would be better fit to answer though. My gut says that was bad mojo though, based off the paper writing.
> http://whitelightningcaulk.com/prod...ne_rubber/silicone_rubber_all_purpose_tds.pdf


I tend to agree with you, the "mildew resistance" concerns me.

I'd recommend you strip it out and use GE Silicone I (not the kitchen and bath version) and let it cure for a week. Warning, it will smell terrible for a few days. If you have a garage that's where to do it.


----------



## Amphilophus_Demasoni

Can I pick this stuff up at Lowe's or Menards?


----------



## teqvet

Ge silicone I 100% silicone - clear - yes can be picked up at lowes. Make sure it DOES NOT have "bio-seal" in it. This will kill your fish, and is likely similar to the mildew resistor in your previous silicone.


----------



## Amphilophus_Demasoni

Does that mean I can pick up any kind of silicone as long as it doesn't have a mildew resisting chemical? In another words, is the mildew resistance the reason why people buy aquarium sealant? because it doesn't have that ingredient?


----------



## BillD

GE silicone I for windows and doors will do the job. Never use anything that says "Kitchen and Bath" or "Tub and Tile", as they generally have mildewcides in them. Many house brands are also suitable (what I use), such as the Rona, mentioned above, that says on the tube,"ideal for aquariums".


----------



## Spewn

Amphilophus_Demasoni said:


> I waited a whole day for it to cure. Then I put the substrate back on. and then fill it up


One day isn't enough. The tube I have says to wait 2-5 days, I'll probably be waiting *at least* 5 days, more like 10. Almost 2 days later, I can still smell the "fresh" silicone smell. Not a lot, but it's there.


----------



## Cook.MN

I am redoing a top frame on one of my tanks and went down to the local hardware store and found several silicone's that stated right on the package that they are aquarium safe.

:thumb:


----------



## Fish_Fanatic

When using Ge silicon I make sure your area is well ventilated the fumes are hazardous.


----------



## Amphilophus_Demasoni

OK, but once again, does it really matter if i waited 1 day, or 1 week? if the ingredients in the product is toxic, it won't matter at all right? i mean are you saying if I waited for 1 week, the toxic stuff would come off?


----------



## teqvet

Amphilophus_Demasoni said:


> OK, but once again, does it really matter if i waited 1 day, or 1 week? if the ingredients in the product is toxic, it won't matter at all right? i mean are you saying if I waited for 1 week, the toxic stuff would come off?


No they are not saying that at all. You are misunderstanding. 1 day is not long enough for the tank to CURE. That means for the silicone to adhere to the surfaces properly and give you a proper seal. They are saying it's good to wait at least a week after applying the silicone to let this bond form.

If it's toxic, you could wait a year and it would likely still kill the fish.

Just pick up the silicone we have suggested or find something that specifically states it is aquarium safe and you should be good to go.


----------



## BillD

The mildewcide is there for the long haul.


----------



## savage

Amphilophus_Demasoni said:


> OK, but once again, does it really matter if i waited 1 day, or 1 week? if the ingredients in the product is toxic, it won't matter at all right? i mean are you saying if I waited for 1 week, the toxic stuff would come off?


Bingo. If the stuff is mildew resistant at all then you'll have problems. They make it mildew resistant by adding toxic chemicals that mold/mildew can't live on... so when you submerge the stuff in water, bam all your fishys suck it in and go bottoms up.

But as the other posters stated, when you do reseal your tank again with an aquarium safe product make sure you let it cure for a good long time. Rule of thumb is once you can't smell the silicone at ALL anymore, you're good to go.

Sorry to hear about your fish dying


----------



## Spewn

Amphilophus_Demasoni said:


> OK, but once again, does it really matter if i waited 1 day, or 1 week? if the ingredients in the product is toxic, it won't matter at all right? i mean are you saying if I waited for 1 week, the toxic stuff would come off?


My tube of aquarium safe silicone recommends I let it cure for 2-5 days, but it only recommends this cure time for aquariums(aka; the only instance where trace toxins might result in death). Draw your own conclusions, but wait longer next time no matter what kind of silicone you use.


----------



## TONY5177

Loes and Home depot around me both sell aquarium safe silicone. Also all fish stores especially the large chain stores sell it as well. I think after 1 disaster it only makes sense to use only aquarium safe (as per package) and follow time instructions on package


----------



## dwschacht

I don't use GE silicon 1 and I have never had problems, but I read the label carefully and found a silicon that was "safe for food contact when cured" and used that stuff. No fish casualties.

Other brands work, but you should read the labels. Also, I wait 3 days for mine to cure.


----------



## tomfoolery

i got a gnarly crack in my 55 gallon. and my dad had some kinda silicon in the garage. so i used it and everything works perfect...no fish dieing...but i left it filled up with nothing in it for like 2 weeks to make sure it didnt leak. i put gold fish in for a bit to test the water for another 2 weeks then i put in chiclids and they are fine...


----------



## BillD

The whole point of the mildewcides is that they have a residual effect which lasts a long time. So, if it was mildewcide that caused the problem, waiting a week wouldn't have helped.


----------

